# To scan or not to scan?



## SWhite (Aug 15, 2016)

We are about to start round 4 of 50mg Clomid. Ive had scans for each clomid round so far and we have had between 1 - 3 follicles each time, endometrium is good and everything seems to be working. 

But... these scans are so expensive and we don't have heaps of money. Our specialist said to try Clomid for a few more rounds before moving onto IUI, but Im wondering if we just don't do the scans this round.

Any thoughts ladies??


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

They don't scan if your clomid round is on the NHS so I'd think it was fine to skip if you wanted to.


----------



## SWhite (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you loudlikelove!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I had a scan on my first Clomid cycle (NHS) and all was fine. Rounds 2 and 3 and future rounds - all NHS but different hospital - policy is not to scan at all. Personally I've found there is much less anxiety, worry, anticipation etc in not scanning - and you can relax and try earlier without worrying about how many follicles there are etc.


----------



## SWhite (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks bobo66! Ive been thinking I would stress less if I didn't scan - its all so much to think about when you do it and truth be told, we are going to dtd anyway ;-)


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

I've had my clomid on the NHS and I was offered scans on the first cycle and scans on any cycle on a different dose or different medication.  I ended up only having scans on cycle one as I only had one follicle on that dose and they were happy with that.  If you haven't changed your dose and previous cycle scans have shown what they want to see then I would say no problem not having any more.

If my next three rounds of clomid don't work I've been offered three rounds of letrozole and if I take those I'll have to have scans again at least on the first cycle to check it is working as planned!

Good luck!


----------



## SWhite (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you Stelmat!


----------

